# Bernaise sauce for steak bites?



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

I picked up a last minute baby shower for this weekend. One of the items I'm serving is steak bites wrapped in bacon. I was thinking of a tarragon flavored sauce to serve with it, but although I love bernaise sauce, I wonder how well it will reheat if I make it ahead of time.

Do any of you have tried and true recipes that would compliment the steak bites?


----------

